# TTOC Club stand



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a chat with Clive D at Castle Combe about the TTOC presentation and suggested that a good cheap and easy way to have some TTOC logos on the stand at various gatherings of TTs would be this...



















Easy to fabricate and paint up nice ourselves, I can sort out cheap banners , just need the jpg file or whatever.

What do ya all reckon ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Done a bit of research ,








This is about Â£40 from

Hampshire Flag Company, Unit 15, The Oakwood Centre, Downley Road, Havant, Hampshire. PO9 2NP










But quite a bit for the telescopic fibreglass pole...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The one I saw at Combe wasn't as high as that - if we were to have a "dangling" rather than "attached up the side" banner, I don't think we'd need it so high as those....

I have some lightweight poles from a deceased gazebo that might be of use - is anyone any good at welding / fabricating / bolting together?!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Like the concept  

But wouldn't want anything near my TT that *I'd* had a hand in making....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've taken a look at the bits of pole that didn't get mangled, and with what we're left with you can make (amongst other less stable offerings!) either of the following without any welding:









..which is about 6' high, but you can take the bottom half of the legs off to make it less high and reduce the footprint









...which is about 3' high, and you could roll a wheel onto one of the horizontal legs to keep it steady if a banner attached with rings to the top and bottom turned it into a sail!

What do you think - I think the shorter squarer model would like quite cool with a TTOC banner on (and no, this is neither my suggestion for a design for a TTOC banner, or me showing my lack of Photoshop skills - no Photoshop here, just MS PhotoDraw!):










but this might flap around a bit (no poles to fix the side of the banner to...)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You've been busy Clive, but just think BIG winds , what we had at Castle Combe wasnt really strong wind either!

A smaller / shorter version of the one on the above silver jap car with a base that is held down by a TT wheel footprint....?

The 2 designs that you have there Clive, would be tricky to hold down and the "sails" would not spill any wind as they are fixed.










There will be a nice guy on here who can weld up a couple of these easily, surely! Then all we need is some aluminium tubes ( I maybe able to locate this as scrap from a boat mast manufacturer) A few cable ties and a 90 degree arm on the top and we are away.

But just an idea and in no way knocking your great efforts Clive


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Clive

Looks like you might have enough bits to make this one 








but taller?

Think we might be on to something good here - nice one both


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W- just too much windage, we have to make it so that the banner can spill the wind, or the whole thing will either break or blow away . Both things will inevitably damage TT cars around the area


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Clive
> 
> Looks like you might have enough bits to make this one
> 
> ...


I reckon the square one, either a little taller but still with a square banner (so there is a gap at the bottom, in addition to any gap from the fixing hoops, or the square one with a slightly rectangular banner to create a gap at the bottom, should be able to withstand quite a wind, so long as one of the legs is secured under a wheel.

I guess we need to see if anyone else actually comes forward - no-one had, so I gave it a go <sulk>


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

This one in front of 2 cars, each with a front wheel (one left, one right) on one of the horizontal posts will secure it enough surely?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> W- just too much windage, we have to make it so that the banner can spill the wind, or the whole thing will either break or blow away . Both things will inevitably damage TT cars around the area


John, we just need a wind-pressure transparent banner 

How about a banner split into two parts, split vertically, so the wind can blow between the two halves?

I might mock up the square one with some sheet (before Nicola gets home!) and see how it "responds" to the wind! Wonder if I can make it to Kneesworth under wind power!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> This one in front of 2 cars, each with a front wheel (one left, one right) on one of the horizontal posts will secure it enough surely?


Would need to bond the plastic bit to the horizontal pole to stop the whole thing just blowing off, but I think it would work.... proof, pudding etc. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

clived said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > This one in front of 2 cars, each with a front wheel (one left, one right) on one of the horizontal posts will secure it enough surely?
> ...


Or go for a heath robinson (my usual and preferred!) approach....

poles into brackets
Small drill, make hole through bracket, pole, pole, bracket
Poke garden wire through resulting hole and tie the end off.

Sorted 

As to windage and sails - I'll leave that to the experts 

But I've got a string vest somewhere that may help! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Love all the ideas and enthusiasm, but am concerned still about :

Wind Pressure 
Quality of presentation

I am too fussy I guess, but think that spending a little cash on somethinf like this is important.

We have top quality cars on our stand, Heath Robinson DIY stuff is not for the TTOC, if Jap grey import stands can have smart poles then we should and I think a poll amongst members would agree this....

There....now am in Coventry I guess


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS I am almost thinking about buying the above proper ready made items myself as I would be embarrassed to see home made stuff near my car.

About Â£100 should cover the bottom stands.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Very valid point John (and being a virgo I agree with your perfection statements!).

We have a committee meet in a couple of weeks where we will be looking at what we're gonna spend over the next 12 months, etc. so we'll certainly factor it in.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gosh, I do hope that I havent upset Clive or Wayne here, having seen those banners that I got for the TTOC, (at my cost) draped over the green tent at Brooklands, it really set me thinkingthat our image is important. 
We are not a Nova/Clio club are we ? I am happy to help as much as I can on this. (Away for the next 2 weeks on holidays though)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL John 

I want it to look good too 

The "bits" I'm using are all from a "product", so I've not made any of this as such - I think it would look ok (so long as it doesn't blow away, granted!) I thought your idea was to weld some bits together


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> so we'll certainly factor it in.


Is that the same as "discuss it" 

I'll bring my MkI with me!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Gosh, I do hope that I havent upset Clive or Wayne here, having seen those banners that I got for the TTOC, (at my cost) draped over the green tent at Brooklands, it really set me thinkingthat our image is important.
> We are not a Nova/Clio club are we ? I am happy to help as much as I can on this. (Away for the next 2 weeks on holidays though)


certainly no upset from this direction John 

Think it's a cracking idea


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

FWIW I agree that if it's going to be done it should be done properly. TT is a design icon - Something we all cobbled together in our back gardens will likely not fit with the cars. Wind is obviously a consideration too. Last thing you want is your pride and joy getting a good healthy scratch from a stray gazebo pole which has been hoisted aloft by a strong gust hitting the banner/flag. How about a kitty for donations towards it? Some members may choose to assist, some may not but it wouldn't hurt to ask.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

FWIW I like the original of John examples... the thin one on the tallish flagpole. If the major cost is the flagpole, then maybe we could design it in such a way that it could take different types of banner? The higher the pole better...

I also agree with the statement about quality. Anything we use must be of the highest quality!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, I had a nice afternoon in the garden!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> FWIW I like the original of John examples... the thin one on the tallish flagpole. If the major cost is the flagpole, then maybe we could design it in such a way that it could take different types of banner? The higher the pole better...
> 
> I also agree with the statement about quality. Anything we use must be of the highest quality!


I like that one too. Very nice and a neat design too. Would be good to slip some black pipe insulation over the side near the car though.........You never know with our weather.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You could buy a cheap fibreglass pole used for fishing that could have the banners attached too.

These poles can be very expensive Â£1000 for top of the range carbon fibre job but you could get a cheap one one for 30 quid or so I'm sure that would do the job.

I bought one ages ago for around 20 quid and you could loose the top two/three tip segments and have the thicker bit as the pole for the display. They are robust and would sit nicely in the metal stand . They are also designed to flex so would tolerate wind too. Plus they would be telescopic and fit into a TTR/TTC aswell.

You see these type of flags at continental grand prix circuits with flags stuck to the top!

Just a thought.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I like the first one too.

And windage will be a major problem if the flag is fixed on anything more than one side (i.e. boats have sails fixed on two sides generally and that's enough to push about 200kg along (think Topper) at a fair lick with something the same size as the flag you're proposing).

So definitely one side fixing only chaps I would have thought.

Rhod

My mistake. Sails tend to be fixed on two sides but it's the main sheet (rope thingy) attaching the back of the boom to the boat that makes the wind move the boat. Hence if it's free at that point to swing around in the wind then there wouldn't be a problem. But fixing on 3 sides of a rectangular flag would still be an issue.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Went past a dealers yesterday (big forecourt of 2nd hands including a couple of TTs). They have about 30 tall upside-down L shaped poles with flags attached along side and top, blowing merrily in a strong wind. Looked like they were attached at about 4 points down the pole and 2 at the top. The gaps obviously allow for some through-flow (unlike a sail which is attached all the way up the mast and along the boom)

No idea how they have them fixed at the base though. I could have a closer look if anyone is interested.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you could just borrow one long term, that would be even better! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll see what I can do.....

......now, where's me black balaclava....... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am as from tomorrow, about to spend 10 days in an open air boat show which will have all sorts of similar flag/banner stands/poles there.

I have a few " close " friends who may be able to "find" me/us a couple of suitable pieces of equipment. Should a couple happen to find their way onto my stand and back here after the show and then spookily end up with the TTOC.........

It was nuffin to do with me :roll:

John Selman
Prisoner Number 5646628346
Wandsworth Scrubs


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol 

Hope it goes well


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Call me up for a ticket if you and him fancy a nice day out :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nuff said :wink:



TTotal said:


> I am as from tomorrow, about to spend 10 days in an open air boat show which will have all sorts of similar flag/banner stands/poles there.
> 
> I have a few " close " friends who may be able to "find" me/us a couple of suitable pieces of equipment. Should a couple happen to find their way onto my stand and back here after the show and then spookily end up with the TTOC.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

John - anything fall overboard and into your boot / boat?  

And did you have a good show BTW?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We very nearly had some nice Honda ones but rather than annoy Kev Powell had to leave them. Surely some one can weld up something...I can get it painted and get the rest of the materials free from my customers :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We were hoping to get something available for the Taunton dealer event  

Help?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

To break this down (possibly?) am I right in thinking that we need 3 (connected!) items:

1) a base
2) a pole
3) a banner

BUT - have we agreed that the tall and thin is preferable to the short and fat solution?

(I think we have - but do we have / can we get a logo to fit the former?)

T
T
O
C
?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is the hardest bit Wayne, but in close inspection its only basically 3 pipes welded together...

Once the car wheel is on top, then slide the pipe with banner attached.

See the stuff on here...

http://www.portfolio-display.co.uk/html/flagpoles.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I understand it correctly, there are 3 parts to it...

1) banner
2) flagpole
3) stand

John, are you suggesting that you (or your suppliers ) can supply items 1 & 2? and can paint item 3? 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nice one John, ta 
(that's for the info - not pre-answering NuTTs' question!)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Stand
If you can give me some dimensions , pipe size/dia etc i will see if i can make one or two


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nutts,

Why dont you speak to John Plater (by business partner) - he has years of experience in Show Stands (from Car Clubs right up to 80sqm Commercials)...

You've got his number, give him a ring !

Jae


----------

